# A Few More Canning Jars



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

AuntJoe and I needed to make a trip to Lowe's this morning. On the way there we noticed a "yard sale" sign and thought; what the heck. I don't really need any more but I ended up walking away with 14 dozen canning jars, about 4 dozen extra rings and lids, 5lbs of canning salt, a block of canning wax and 3 packs of pickle mix; $25.00.   I have them sitting on the porch right now. They're going up to "camp" as the emergency stash on Sunday.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats!

What a deal!


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm not sure if I'm proud of you or envious. Heck of a find!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Very Nice!!! I just picked up a 23 quart pressure cooker!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Sweet deal!!!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice, but ... what are "extra" canning jars or rings? :dunno:


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

So jealous!! What an awesome find!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow, thats about enough to get me going to yard/garage sales!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Great score!!!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice find, UJ!!


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

must have been a dipstick preppie not a prepper to sell that good stuff


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually it was a woman in her mid 70's that has been canning all her life and just decided she didn't want to do it any anymore. She had a couple canners as well but since I have 5 BWB canners and 3 pressure canners, I opted to leave those for someone else.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

the more I look at prepping and or making a living in hard times canning would be the easiest way to make some extra money if you have fruit 
on your property jelly and jam are already increasing in price.

I have enough pectin lids and jars and sugar to go quite a while in case of a 
financial catastrophe they would be very good trade stock it looks as if we will should people live long enough have to make the difference between our old salary and the increase in prices.

even if nothing happens prices will increase it is the nature of things I cannot remember a time when prices fell and stayed down.
So prepping for longevity is just as sensible and it beats working at China mart as a greeter.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd be willing to bet that lady has enough food on her shelves that she doesn't HAVE to do it any more.


----------



## 220combat (Jan 12, 2014)

Fantastic score!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

DW told me tonight that her dad answered an ad on Craigslist for jars. He grabbed 269 brand new jars with new lids and rings for $60. It's all probably 20 years old but is still "new" in the box.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

So jealous! Great deal!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

AdmiralD7S said:


> I'm not sure if I'm proud of you or envious. Heck of a find!


I am both as well...... but to be honest, I am FAR more envious!!!


----------

